# Two departments



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

I am currently in the process with department A, and I just received a card from department B. If I accept a job with department A will civil service take me out of the process with department B? Even though the list is already certified? 

thanks ahead of time


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Geee I wish I was having that same problem!!!!! How about you take a and give me B :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I believe that you will remain on the list until you are hired, then you may have to do a letter to HRD stating that you are no longer interested in the job with dept B.

I was in a similar situation with APD and AFD (nothing for 7 years then I was sitting second on both police and fire). Once I took the job with APD I had to do a letter to HRD so AFD could hire a guy that was below me on the fire list.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Here is a question out of curiousity. I work for 2 P.Ds F/t for one and P/t for another, both non civil circus. Could that be done with 2 civil circus P.Ds?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

That is what I want to know. Because both lists I am on have been certified.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Vino5SJ said:


> I am currently in the process with department A, and I just received a card from department B. If I accept a job with department A will civil service take me out of the process with department B? Even though the list is already certified?


Oh decisions, decisions... how rough life can be... I too wish I had that problem... Hey, if you manage to get a card from Dept. "C" give me a jingle I'll take it off your hands for ya...

geesh...


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

the answer is NO, Vino if you accept a civil service position, you are ineligable for another civil service position, unless if you lateral. I just recieved another card, from another PD for an intermittent position, and it says right on the card that you will be removed from other lists.

You can work FT or PT for a non-civil service dept, and still be on a civil service agency, just not 2 civil service jobs.


----------

